# Statement Analysis for Patrol & First Responders



## MPD68 (Apr 11, 2013)

Statement Analysis for Patrol & First Responders​
WHEN:
May 15, 2013
8:30am to 4:30pm

WHERE:
Manchester Police Department
405 Valley Street
Manchester, NH 03103

COST: $89 per person

To register go to:
http://www.truthsleuth.com Click on "Training" and go to the date shown. Download the form to mail in, or register online!

More information contact:
Wesley Clark at 860-628-1880
E-mail [email protected]

This training will enhance the ability of initial responding officers to obtain accurate and reliable information from individuals they encounter throughout their shift and to help distinguish between truthfulness and possible deception, which is a critical skill and safety issue for officers on the street. Understanding the value and importance of the words people use, orally as well as written, will not only improve the officers own investigations but will further provide a solid foundation for investigative follow-up by detectives should the case be passed on. Information obtained in the early stages of an investigation will help to pave the way for a successful outcome. If that information is obtained incorrectly, misread or contaminated by inappropriate questioning, the investigation can end up being sidetracked, waste time and money, and end up being suspended without appropriate closure. If you don't know what to look for, you don't know what you're missing!


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

MPD68!?!?

Are we related?


----------



## Hush (Feb 1, 2009)

Any sworn-only requirement?


----------



## Code 3 (Dec 28, 2012)

This seems like it would be well worth it. Especially for only 89$


----------



## Guest (Apr 13, 2013)

Hush said:


> Any sworn-only requirement?


Do you think people are lying to you about their medications or past medical history?

Sorry, couldn't resist.


----------

